

Sergei Brin: Windows is torturing users - rbanffy
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/051111-chrome-os-first-look.html

======
avolcano
That sure is an awesomely out-of-context headline!

Here's the real quote:

 _"With Microsoft, and other operating system vendors, I think the complexity
of managing your computer is really torturing users," Brin said. "It's
torturing everyone in this room. It's a flawed model fundamentally.
Chromebooks are a new model that doesn't put the burden of managing the
computer on yourself."_

------
mkelly
So, I don't mean to be a hardass, but Sergey picked a latin transliteration
for his name, so let's stick to it, okay? (I know, cry me a river about "И" vs
"Й" and "i" vs "y".)

